# Broadford Works, Aberdeen - Time Running Out?



## Seahorse (Feb 9, 2011)

For those that have always wanted, but have been putting it off, to visit Broadford Works in Aberdeen, you'd better get yer skates on. This wee snippit from today's P&J. 

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/2128570



> Urban village plans revealed in £50m Richards site revamp
> Public have their say on redevelopment plan for derelict factory
> By Rebecca Buchan
> 
> ...


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2011)

This is interesting, but it's not a report


----------



## krela (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh dear Seahorse, and you a mod too!

Tut tut lol.


----------



## nelly (Feb 9, 2011)

krela said:


> Oh dear Seahorse, and you a mod too!
> 
> Tut tut lol.



We all make mistakes


----------



## lost (Feb 9, 2011)

I can't see them retaining all of the mills. As with so many historic sites earmarked for redevelopment, it's been left wide open to advance dereliction.


----------



## wolfism (Feb 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed they will do: iirc Broadford Works is listed as a group, rather than several individual buildings being listed separately. I hate to think what the newbuilds will look like, though.


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 10, 2011)

krela said:


> Oh dear Seahorse, and you a mod too!
> 
> Tut tut lol.



I knew that. Well spotted Nelly. You've passed the test.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 19, 2012)

I see the Aiberdeen cooncillors have thrown out the latest planning application for Broadford Works… so its spiral of decline will continue.


----------



## The Lone Ranger (Jul 19, 2012)

They have managed to close the place down well recently, and put up a few cameras  

Hopefully the buildings will survive long enough for something to be done to them; rather than them just happening to burn down one evening.


----------



## Scotsgraymouser (Jul 21, 2012)

As my daughter used to live right across from this site, and having watched them quibble on it for the past 15 years, (much like the Triple Kirks in the center of town)..I will believe it when I see it. *sigh*


----------



## lost (Jul 21, 2012)

It's about 6 years too late for decent security, the place has been laughably easy to access for that long.


----------

